# Pattern maker for machine knitting



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Do anyone know of a pattern maker for machine knitting? I mean a software I can buy.
That for your help


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

I can recommend Designaknit8; but to fully benefit you should have an electronic knitting machine. If you are interested I could give you links to online tutorials which show what it can do.

Best wishes
Val


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't know if you will be interested in the following, but this is free.
Type into your search box Knitware Sweater Design 2.50 and you should be able to find it.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Also here is a very good resource;

http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/aboutknittingmachines.php

http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/SweaterPattern.php


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

I appreciate all your links I will be doing some checking on them, I run on Mac and I'm looking for something I can use on my Mac. I do have a Windows laptop, and I think I probably will have to use that for the software. In any case thank you for the links.


----------



## SteveD (Aug 14, 2012)

Nanxy said:


> Do anyone know of a pattern maker for machine knitting? I mean a software I can buy.
> That for your help


Ileen Levy makes a program called Design a Pattern. I've not used it but she does have a demo that can be downloaded from her shop Ileen's Needle Nook
http://www.ileen.com/


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

I have Knitwear Sweater Design 2.5. Use it all the time.


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

Nanxy said:


> I appreciate all your links I will be doing some checking on them, I run on Mac and I'm looking for something I can use on my Mac. I do have a Windows laptop, and I think I probably will have to use that for the software. In any case thank you for the links.


I have a Mac also and have been searching for a couple of years for a pattern drafting program for MAC OS X. The only one available that I could find is Garment Designer by Cochenille. The website is at http://www.cochenille.com

The program does double duty because you can also design sewing patterns. I haven't purchased it because I already have two other sewing pattern programs and am having a hard time justifying the expense of another one. I'm also not sure I like the knitting directions the program produces. There is a downloadable demo at the website if you want to try it.

I use Parallels to run Windows on my iMac and have both Knitware Sweaters Version 2.50, available at http://www.greatknitdesigns.com and Sweater Wizard V3, available at http://www.knittingsoftware.com

I do like both of the above but really would prefer a Mac specific version.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Do all of these design programs require an electronic/computerized knitting machine to use them? Thank you, Ann


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

TerryKnits said:


> Nanxy said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate all your links I will be doing some checking on them, I run on Mac and I'm looking for something I can use on my Mac. I do have a Windows laptop, and I think I probably will have to use that for the software. In any case thank you for the links.
> ...


Thank you for the information, I think I'll try to run Parallels in my Mac, and get the other program Cochenille is to high price for my budget. 
Thanks for the links.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

GrammaAnn said:


> Do all of these design programs require an electronic/computerized knitting machine to use them? Thank you, Ann


Knitware Sweater Design 2.50 doesn't. You print off a pattern that you then follow the same as you would a bought printed pattern.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

No. Cochenille as far a I know is the only one I know will run on MAC stand alone.

Knitware and DAK can be used without an attachment to a machine.

I have all three of the above software. Depending on how I feel depends on which one I will use. I started with Knitware and still use it in a pinch, because it's the one I have the most experience with. I'm still working with Cochenille - I just got it last year. I also got DAK last year. I have 5 machines - 1 electronic - I have successfully used it with 3 of my machines. So you do not have to have an electronic machine to work with DAK.


----------



## sallygsd (Dec 25, 2012)

I have Windows 8. Has anyone tried to use it on Windows 8?


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

sallygsd said:


> I have Windows 8. Has anyone tried to use it on Windows 8?


Double check with the software seller, they may be able to tell you if the software is compatible with the new operating system.


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

I have always dealt with Softbyte UK and they have been excellent in their response and support for Designaknit. They also sell other programs.

The US and Canada representative is

Knitcraft Inc.
500 N Dodgion
Independence MO 64050
United States of America
+1 816 461 4912
+1 816 461 1254
[email protected]
http://www.knitcraft.com

Best wishes 
Val


----------



## frogzone (Nov 5, 2012)

I have also been looking for software to run on my mac and came across this...

http://daviworks.com/knitting/

Sorry link did not post first time !!!


----------



## lmarshal (Dec 23, 2012)

I too have a Mac, but my son gave me a little PC laptop which runs Knitware very well, even thought it is somewhat on the ancient side. I just have the demo version of the software, but it will print the finished pattern after I enter measurements from swatching. It doesn't save the pattern though. But for free, I'm quite willing to just print and save the paper pattern for next time.


----------

